# Xmas Noodle



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 9, 2008)

No samples, just some Xmas inspiration that hit me this morning.

http://scoredog.tv/XMAS%20Noodle.mp3


----------



## Journeyman (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful Craig! Merry Christmas....


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 9, 2008)

You'd really like Willy Astor "Sound of silence" CDs... too bad for you he is only popular in Germany a bit... though you can find some of his on last.fm or might find his CDs on iTunes or Amazon perhaps... have a look, it's worth it. Nice noodling!


----------



## lux (Dec 9, 2008)

great


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 9, 2008)

sweet.....


----------



## paoling (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful! How can you make the guitar sound so real? :lol:


----------



## Jackull (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellente maestro! Very nice noodles, luv it. 
Is that a chinese noodle 
Nevertheless, have a Happy Holidays.
my eis has been way overdue now :(
Will talk to you later...

-jackULL


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 10, 2008)

Craig has a very special trick to make guitar sound real.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Jackull it is probably more like Koogle in my case.

Polar I found a few cuts on Astor, mostly German comedy which is way over my head!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 10, 2008)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Dec 10 said:


> Craig has a very special trick to make guitar sound real.



Its not as easy as it sounds, actually this one was, pretty basic playing.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 10, 2008)

Superb playing and brilliant recording. Really dug the reharm and chord substitutions. Nothing beats the real deal and great playing. Perhaps the best spirit of Christmas I've heard this season - thanks for sharing.


----------



## careyford (Dec 10, 2008)

Really nice! Let me know when the CD is on sale.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Frederick and Cary.

CD will be available probably first of never but I appreciate you think it is of that quality. I do love XMAS music.


----------



## paoling (Dec 11, 2008)

Craig, one question... I know the piece, but what is it's name? 
I don' t know in English and you give me the wish to play it on the piano...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 11, 2008)

there are actually 2 pieces here

Oh Tannebaum in original German or Oh Christmas Tree in English and the 2nd piece is

Silent Night


----------



## Rob (Dec 11, 2008)

very nice, Craig


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey, Craig

I wish I could play that but it'll just be Slade's 'Merry Christmas' same as last year and and every year all the way back to the 70's

Ray


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 11, 2008)

You're such a softie! And a fine guitarist at that. Lovely... thanks!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Rob, from one jazzer to another




rayinstirling @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> Hey, Craig
> 
> I wish I could play that but it'll just be Slade's 'Merry Christmas' same as last year and and every year all the way back to the 70's
> 
> Ray



Like there is something wrong with that?..love Slade!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 11, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> You're such a softie! And a fine guitarist at that. Lovely... thanks!



I have my moments sprinkled with grouchiness! Thanks Ned I really appreciate the listen and comments from a fine composer.

TJ thanks so much!...as always it means a lot coming from you.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 11, 2008)

That's beautiful Craig.

I wasn't familiar with that side of your playing and this acoustic performance is personally my favorite of what I have heard from you.

You shouldn't discard the potential that lays in there for CD release and financial success.
Maybe growing a mustache like Yani would boost the sales even more...

Seriously though, did you record this at your place or in a nice recording environment?
If at your place, what was your recording chain/processing?

Again, great job!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot Patrick,

My recording chain is as follows...its really basic...

Martin OMC1 -FS git
Nueman mic-KM184
to An Amek Neve 9098 preamp...no eq ...totally flat.
into an analog input of my Metric Halo 8228 which goes into Logic
verb is an Altiverb instance Mechanics hall.

My room is a 300 foot bedroom...no soundproofing though i have purposely deadened it with bookcases and books.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, nice ambience then!
Don't move!
You could record a whole CD of acoustic guitar in there and put it out without fearing that your recording doesn't compare well to commercial facilities...

Very cool
=o


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 11, 2008)

I can feel the pain shooting through my back already...8-L

I find recording acoustics musically rewarding but over not too long periods painful. Must be my age.


----------



## Jackull (Dec 12, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> I can feel the pain shooting through my back already...8-L
> 
> I find recording acoustics musically rewarding but over not too long periods painful. Must be my age.



Just walk your dog often every hour of recording & you'll be fine. You have a nice valley out there & perhaps go down a little further to get those sushis too...
I really enjoy this piece & agreed with Pat that you should put a CD or just put a couple more to iTunes. Thanks for share again..

-j


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 12, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Dec 10 said:


> Polar I found a few cuts on Astor, mostly German comedy which is way over my head!


Heh, that's for sure... even if you understood *some* German 

Anyway, I was talking about these albums... he's also touring with this program around Germany sometimes...
http://www.lastfm.de/music/Willy+Astor/ ... nds+Vol.+1
http://www.lastfm.de/music/Willy+Astor/ ... nds+Vol.II
http://www.lastfm.de/music/Willy+Astor/ ... s+Vol.+III

(full preview availible on most songs, my favorite being Nautilus from the first volume)


----------



## rJames (Dec 12, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> My room is a 300 foot bedroom...no soundproofing though i have purposely deadened it with bookcases and books.



What kind of books? Nate the Great?

I second (third? fourth? fifth?) the motion that this guitar playing is awesome. You're getting pretty good.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 13, 2008)

Jackull @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Fri Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel the pain shooting through my back already...8-L
> ...



good idea get sushi!
I think I may try to do this for next year. I am getting nice respone on 2 forums and xmas stuff is a natural. Thanks!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 13, 2008)

rJames @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Thu Dec 11 said:
> 
> 
> > My room is a 300 foot bedroom...no soundproofing though i have purposely deadened it with bookcases and books.
> ...



I like his playing a lot though I prefer a miked sound over a plugged in acoustic but that is personal preference.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 13, 2008)

rJames @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Thu Dec 11 said:
> 
> 
> > My room is a 300 foot bedroom...no soundproofing though i have purposely deadened it with bookcases and books.
> ...



do I owe you some Nate books?...I forget

One day I may be able to fool some people I know what I am doing.


----------



## rJames (Dec 13, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> rJames @ Fri Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Sharmat @ Thu Dec 11 said:
> ...



No, sorry if it came off that way. I was just referencing the stack of books you've told me about.

For all you have given me in friendship and mentoring, I owe you.

Happy Holidays!!! (3 exclamations borrowed from Leo Gardini © 2003)


----------



## synthetic (Dec 13, 2008)

I really enjoyed this as well. Very nice tone and arrangement.


----------



## poseur (Dec 16, 2008)

beautiful, cs!
fantastico.

tuning is DADGAD, yes?

cd idea
(not so functional, sold separately on iTunes et al):
12 christmas tunes
(for the 12 days of christmas),
each in a different tuning,
proceeding directly through the cycle of 5ths.....

you could always add that
13th track for completion,
of course.....
:wink: 


d


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks D!

I may try to do the itunes idea next year. Maybe i can tune the guitar to C then lower it to B for the next tune and the Bb for the next one...Is that cheating?...

I can come up with a few alternate tunings but 12 will take some thought and you know what i think about too much thought!


----------



## poseur (Dec 17, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Dec 16 said:


> Thanks D!
> 
> I may try to do the itunes idea next year. Maybe i can tune the guitar to C then lower it to B for the next tune and the Bb for the next one...Is that cheating?...
> 
> I can come up with a few alternate tunings but 12 will take some thought and you know what i think about too much thought!


{capos, bro --- _*capos!*_}

:!: 

d


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 17, 2008)

:| ...duh! slaps self on head


----------



## cdtele (Dec 24, 2008)

Awsome Craig!
Nice touch and approach.......

Chuck


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Chuck

Merry xmas


----------

